# Bildschirm nach kurzer zeit kein signal. Grafikkartentreiber?



## Kantorus (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Wenn ich WoW spiele bleibt das Bild nach einigen Minuten stehen und der Bildschirm meldet nach kurzer Zeit kein Signal. 

Edit ich hab mich vertan er zeigt nicht an kein Signal sonder *Mode not supported*

*
Wichtig:* Das Problem trit nur bei WoW auf nicht bei anderen online spielen wie BF2


Ich habe jetzt schon öfters gelesen das sowas am Grafikkartentreiber liegen kann, nur finde ich leider keine Seite wo ich ihn Updaten kann googeln hat auch nichts ergeben. 

Meine Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon  X1600 Pro

Wenn mir einer helfen kann würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Edit:

Was ich schon probiert habe(aber nichts gebracht hat):

-Interface Ordner gelöscht
-WTF  Ordner gelöscht
-neusten Grafikkartentreiber instaliert


Was könnte ich noch machen?


----------



## TaZz (1. Januar 2007)

Versuchs mal unter www.ati.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kantorus (1. Januar 2007)

Hatte ich vorher schon geguckt hatte es das aber nicht gefunden. 
Hab dann grad nochmal gesucht und ein Update runtergeladen und instaliert.
Das Problem bleibt aber weiter bestehen was könnte noch der Grund sein?


----------



## Skoo (2. Januar 2007)

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das du ausser dem, was du unter Edit geschrieben hast, nichts weiteres probiert hast.

- lasse mal das Repairtool im wow-ordner laufen bzw. installiere wow mal komplett neu

Ich spiele wow auch auf einer X1600 Pro , allerdings als AGP version und bei mir tritt das problem nicht auf. Also an der Karte bzw. Monitor kann es nicht liegen, wenn das problem nur bei WoW auftritt - ergo ein Problem mit WoW.


----------



## Fubbiz (2. Januar 2007)

Es muss nicht unbedingt an der Grafikkarte/Monitor liegen nur weil du die o.g. Symtome hast...
Ein paar mögl. Fehler:
-Überhitzung (CPU/Graka)
-Mainboard defekt
-Netzteil defekt
-RAM überlastet defekt

Jedoch merkwürdig dass der Fehler nur bei WoW auftritt.
Solltest vielleicht mal einen benchmark probieren bzw. hardware testen (z.b. SiSoft Sandra).

mfg


----------



## Kantorus (2. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Antworten

Das komische ist ja auch das ich das Problem schon mal hatte es war dann aber auf einmal wieder weg und jetzt kommt es wieder.

Werde es mal mit neuinstallation versuchen.

wegen Hardwar überprüfen hab das Programm mal runter geladen aber wenn ich die Test mache hab ich nicht wirklich Ahnung was die Daten dann genau bedeuten


----------



## Fafi (3. Januar 2007)

Verstehe ich das richtig?

Erst nachdem du einige Zeit (wie lange?) WoW spielst wird der Bildschirm schwarz
und
der Bildschirm bleibt nicht einfach schwarz sondern es kommt eine Meldung deines Bildschirmes "Kein Signal". 

Zudem wäre deine Rechnerkonfiguration interessant. 

Ansonsten was immer wichtig ist: Alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand!


----------



## Kantorus (3. Januar 2007)

Genau erst nach kurzer Zeit 3-5 Minuten hält das Bild an ein Paar Sekunden später wird der Bildschirm schwarz und zeigt kein Signal an.

Hardware ist noch zusagen 

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 1,92 GHz 512 MB RAM


----------



## Niku (3. Januar 2007)

Also wenn dein Bildschirm eine Nachricht mit
"Kein Signal" anzeigt, ist normalerweise ein Problem
mit der Grafikkarte vorhanden, da die Grafikkarte
Signale an den Monitor sendet.

Hast du eine andere Grafikkarte zur Hand mit der
du es ausprobieren könntest ?

Oder gibt es vielleicht eine Grafikeinstellung, mit der
WoW und Grafikkarte kollidieren ?

Gruß Niku


----------



## Kantorus (3. Januar 2007)

Ich versuchs gleich mal mit einer anderen Grafikkarte

Edit ich hab mich vertan er zeigt nicht an kein Signal sonder *Mode not supported*


----------



## Fafi (3. Januar 2007)

Kantorus schrieb:


> Ich versuchs gleich mal mit einer anderen Grafikkarte
> 
> Edit ich hab mich vertan er zeigt nicht an kein Signal sonder *Mode not supported*



Noch ein paar Fragen:

Windows oder vielleicht Linux?
Alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand? (Grafikkarte, Monitor)
Hast du zufällig den Fernsehen oder einen zweiten Monitor noch mit angeschlossen? 

Ansonsten fällt mir noch spontan ein, das vielleicht die Auflösung gemeint sein könnte. Ein 17" TFT, kann in der Regel als Maximum nur die Auflösung 1280 *1024 haben. Vielleicht hast du versucht eine größere einzustellen oder eine andere abwägige und deshalb funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (4. Januar 2007)

Fafi schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Windows oder vielleicht Linux?
> Alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand? (Grafikkarte, Monitor)
> ...



Da stimm ich Fafi zu. und drehmal an der Frequenz einbissel vielleicht unterstützt dein GraKa nicht die bildwiederholfreq. in dieser auflösung


----------



## Kantorus (4. Januar 2007)

mit der Frequenz die Auflösung im Spiel selber?


----------



## Fafi (4. Januar 2007)

Kantorus schrieb:


> mit der Frequenz die Auflösung im Spiel selber?



Ja.


----------



## Kantorus (4. Januar 2007)

die Auflösung stand bei 10XX mal 7XX habs dann auf 800 mal 600 gestellt trotzdem nach kurzer zeit ein absturz


----------



## Fafi (5. Januar 2007)

Einen Versuch war es wert.
Vielleicht kannst du noch die Fragen von Beitrag 11 beantworten.


----------



## Kantorus (5. Januar 2007)

Windows oder vielleicht Linux?

Windows XP

Alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand? (Grafikkarte, Monitor) 

Monitor wei ich grad nicht


Hast du zufällig den Fernsehen oder einen zweiten Monitor noch mit angeschlossen? 

Nein


----------



## Fafi (5. Januar 2007)

Welchen Monitor hast du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Kantorus (5. Januar 2007)

Belina find den Namen aber nicht (oder gibts da keinen)

könnte höchstens noch Paar Daten von SiSoftware Sandra sagen 

frag einfach welche


----------



## Fafi (6. Januar 2007)

Der konkrete Name wäre schon ganz gut, denn dann würde ich dir empfehlen doch mal den aktuellsten Treiber (wenn es einen gibt) zu installieren.


----------



## Kantorus (6. Januar 2007)

Der Name steht nur leider nirgens selbst am Gerät stehen nur Seriennummer Modelnummer etc.

An der Software von WoW kann es auch nicht liegen den das Problem trat grade auch bei anderen Spielen auf


----------



## Kantorus (6. Januar 2007)

hab es grad nachdem der Bildschirm schwarz war länger laufen lassen als ich ihn nach 2 Minuten neustartete kam ein blauer Bildschirm wo etwas stand (weiß nicht mehr was bei ____ stand) _____ wurde beendet damit der Computer nicht bestädigt wird 

und noch weitere sachen am ende stand noch was davon das ein Abbild auf dem Datenträger erstellt wird weiß nicht was damit gemeint ist


----------



## Fafi (8. Januar 2007)

Ist schon mal gut zu wissen, dass es also doch an der Hardware liegt und nicht an WoW. 

Ich würde dir aber wirklich empfehlen, vielleicht mal eine Anleitung zu suchen, falls du die noch hast oder irgendwie den Namen heraus zu bekommen. Denn für Monitore gibt es aufjedenfall auch Treiber.


----------

